

Pictures in a SLIME REPL - mov
http://collison.ie/blog/2008/06/pictures-in-the-slime-repl

======
smanek
that's pretty neat.

DrScheme has similar functionality built-in, which I always found impressive.
See <http://docs.plt-scheme.org/drscheme/Graphical_Syntax.html> for some
details - it may provide some inspiration for new features.

------
gruseom
Very nice. I hope this makes it into official Slime.

~~~
mov
Me too.

